# Need some opinions



## nd_gunslayer (Aug 9, 2004)

I am looking to buy a good goose call. I no very little about any brand. I have blown a cheap plastic flute for a year or two and am decent but i am looking to get more advanced. What should be my call of choice? I am hoping to keep it in the $50 range maybe more.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I may sound biased since I sell them, but the best cheap, beginner call I've been selling lately is a Winglock Walnut on sale for only 32 bucks. Get a Honker Talk video to go with it and a month of practice and you'll be ready come September. I've yet to get a bad opinion on the call.

Winglock Walnut Goose Call

My .02 - there's 100's of opinions on the topic.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> I may sound biased since I sell them


There's an honest salesman.
So what does the other guys here that blow the $150 call think of this call?


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I use a SMH. I've had no problems with mine at all. As far as the Winglock goes, it's a solid call for the money. I just like the sharper crack of the acrylics.

By the way, Chris is right on about the Honker Talk video.... It helped me a bunch.

My .02


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I have an SMH and a Winglock too. The winglock gets used just as much as my SMH and it is about the fifth the price. The winglocks won't crack like an acrylic but for the money they are a good call.

Pretty much the same as above.


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

I'd go with the Winglok. Just got one and love it. Can't beat the price either. 
I have been switching between an acrylic Super Mag, and Bocote SMH for a couple years. This Winglok will be used as much if not more from now on. :lol:

Josh


----------



## mcn22 (Oct 12, 2004)

Another vote for the winglock. I bought a Winglock Delrin off of this site last year and loved it. I believe it was around $56 at the time, not sure what it is now.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

go with a meatgrinder have one and love it i went from a big river flute to the meatgrinder had very little problems. plus it only cost me $60


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I just got a pip squeek from Heartland Custom Calls and like it a lot and the customer service was great. I'm sure it won't be long before I purchase another one of his calls. Great Prices too.


----------



## goose_slayer28 (Mar 28, 2005)

Everyone is right the winglock is great and has a beautiful tone to it.. The only thing I have to add is the unbeleavible customer service Rick Perry maker of winglock calls will give you. Heck he taught me the double cluck over the phone he is patient and honest one of the last truly great down to earth call makers but this is only my opion....


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

How much does the SMH cost and where can you pick one up at.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Sportsman's Warehouse sells them, or they can be found online. If you're going out to the Game Fair in August, they will be there (along with about every other call on the market). As far as price goes I think they're about $150 new, but they can be found used in the classified section sometimes.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Heck he taught me the double cluck over the phone


Can you give me his phone #??????


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Winglocks are great calls and you'd find it impossble to find anyone with a bad thing to say about Rick. He's got excellent customer service and is all around one hell of a guy.


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

duckbuster, you are talkin about the game fair down in the twin cities? One of my uncles has gone to that and you can bring your dog. I was thinkin about takin the trip down there. Thanks


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Yep, that's the one.... I go about every year. There's always somwhere in there I can blow a bunch of $! :wink:


----------



## goose_slayer28 (Mar 28, 2005)

Djleye, Invite me out to Nodak to kill some geese and ill teach ya the double cluck.. rucKA rucKA rucKA rucKA.. Our I suppose you could go to winglock.com and gets Ricks # off of there in the contact section and give him a jingle.. Youll have to prod him a little bit as he is a very modest guy and will tell you his goose calling isnt very good but dont let him fool ya he good. :sniper:


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

i would at least buy the delrin,much better quality


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

duckbuster, have you ever brought your dog down there to the fair also. I am planning on making it down there. I have a 4 1/2 month old black lab and would like to bring her down there. Got some pictures of her having fun at the lake this weekend. http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... p?cat_id=3

PS Happy 4th of July to everyone


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Sportsman18- Pesonally, I won't bring my dog down there. First, I'm not real comfortable with the community watering dishes (not all dog owners give there dog shots and there are too many things for a dog to get, especially a puppy). Second, when I go I like to be able to shop for deals and shoot some targets with the shotgun, not have to worry about the dog getting into trouble.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> Djleye, Invite me out to Nodak to kill some geese and ill teach ya the double cluck.. rucKA rucKA rucKA rucKA..


He has a calling disability. :lol: 
I've tried to tell him everthing.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I never think I need to practce because no matter how bad I am I am still better than Field Hunter and Ron "the con" Gilmore!!! It is only when I hunt with you young guns that I feel the need to practice. NAd then I wouldn't have time to call anyway since you shoot so damn fast Tyler!!!!

uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

djleye said:


> I never think I need to practce because no matter how bad I am I am still better than Field Hunter and Ron "the con" Gilmore!!! It is only when I hunt with you young guns that I feel the need to practice. NAd then I wouldn't have time to call anyway since you shoot so damn fast Tyler!!!!
> 
> uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


 :lol: :lol:


----------

